# 2016 Camaro SS from R2



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Saw this in person at R2's booth at WonderFest this weekend. Really looking forward to it. Both snap and glue kits coming.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

I may get one just to do this conversion, the 2017 Bandit Edition Trans Am:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

That was my thought as well. I haven't been able to find a quality resin conversion kit (for last years body style at least) yet.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Wow the 2017 Bandit actually looks pretty cool...


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

BWolfe said:


> I may get one just to do this conversion, the 2017 Bandit Edition Trans Am:


NICE!!!!!!!!! VERY NICE!!!!!!!!!!

Steph


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

There's a great out-of-box review by Tim Boyd at the link. I'm not too big of a car modeler but this will be a must-get, AMT looks to have done an amazing job with it:

First Look - AMT FULL DETAIL 2016 Camaro SS album | Funman1712 | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Been looking forward to this kit and after reading the review, I'll be picking one up. Round 2 has done a sweet job on this kit and I hope they continue to do other modern car kits. Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Not thrilled on the exaggerated rear defroster lines.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

robiwon2 said:


> Not thrilled on the exaggerated rear defroster lines.


If the defroster lines tampo was applied on the opposite of the blackout lines, then you could always sand it off and then polish. A little bit more work but it'd be doable. It is exaggerated but at the same time I appreciate that they've tried!


----------

